# PureFTPd Mysql Setup Gives ratio with non anonymous users



## wayward (Oct 14, 2010)

I am using the following setup: http://machiel.generaal.net/index.php?subject=pureftpd&language=eng

It's working great, I can setup users in a web interface and can upload, but I donâ€™t need the ratio setup.

I tried to set a # in front of UserRatio but it keeps saying that the ratio is 1:1.

When I add the user to a trusted group with TrustedGID then I can download without ratio restrictions, but I need to have it in a chroot, and when the user is trusted it does not appear in a chroot environment.

How can I get the users on the ftp to log in in a chroot environment and have no restrictions on up/download ratio?


----------

